# Alterative to Hills prescription treats for a 12 b. Dachshund



## Aunt Crick (Mar 9, 2013)

Our Vet is out of stock a lot of Hill's special diet products, is there a safe substitute, mainly the treats. thanks


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Why is your dog on a hills rx diet?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I use to get lamb lung but I can't remember where I got them maybe you can google it. Well I don't use google any longer I use dogpile. There are allot of treats that have limited ingredients, I'm guessing that's what your after.

Look for California Natural they are for allergy pron dogs. There are allot out there I just do liver for mine as I have 2 dogs with allergies. I do sometimes buy some but I have to be careful. I make my own that way I know whats in them because I don't really know what they are allergic to other than Turtle can't eat bread a big itch fest.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

In my book there's always a good alternative to a Hill's product and usually at a cheaper product.

Specifically, what can't be in your dog's treats . . . in what way do they need to be customized? That may give us a better idea on how to answer your question.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It would greatly help if we knew what led to your dog being on an RX food, and what criteria their food/treats needs to meet. In my experience, there's ALWAYS a better alternative to Hills products. 
Without knowing more, I'd say your best bet is going to be a single ingredient treat, such as dehydrated or freeze dried ones. Look specifically for ones made in the USA with USA ingredients.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i use treats and food that are made and sourced in the USA
and my GF makes treats for our dog.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

If we buy treats which is rare they are the dehydrated lung or dehydrated liver. Made in the USA


----------

